# where to find a screen printer that does water based ink printing on dark garments?



## 1highlandergirl (Mar 5, 2008)

I have been trying for a month to get one of my designs printed using water based inks or find inks that have a natural feel to them on dark shirts. I finally thought I found one that had no problem but it seems they only like doing easy stuff 

But I had ordered american apparel shirts already to send to them so the screenprinter is sending back to me.... 

somebody please tell me what i should be asking for or where to look for a screenprinter or other method for printing on dark shirts with a natural feel, it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SchneiderStudios (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: I need help*

i dont really know about the "natural feel" but you can try spreadshirt, they have american apparel
and the print doesnt feel bad or noticeable, take a look at my post


----------



## Adams Scrnprnt (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: I need help*

To achieve the best "natural" or soft hand, would be to use discharge inks. This basically removes the dye in the fabric.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: I need help*



> somebody please tell me what i should be asking for or where to look for a screenprinter or other method for printing on dark shirts with a natural feel, it would be greatly appreciated


You would just keep searching for a screen printer that can do water based ink screen printing or one that does discharge screen printing.


----------



## 1highlandergirl (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: I need help*

Thats what im doin but I did recently come across a transfer that has a natural feel to it, of course its for lighter fabrics so ill try a few designs on the light colored shirts for now and continue my search for a screen printer that can do water based ink screen printing on darker fabrics or possibly the discharge inks but I have to learn more about it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Try these places:

Welcome to Denver Screen Print & Embroidery
US screen printing company - custom silkscreening service - san francisco - screen printing business
Millikin Screen Printing
100% cotton t-shirts
Print This, Inc. Home


----------



## FashionLab (Jan 18, 2007)

1highlandergirl said:


> I have been trying for a month to get one of my designs printed using water based inks or find inks that have a natural feel to them on dark shirts. I finally thought I found one that had no problem but it seems they only like doing easy stuff
> 
> But I had ordered american apparel shirts already to send to them so the screenprinter is sending back to me....
> 
> somebody please tell me what i should be asking for or where to look for a screenprinter or other method for printing on dark shirts with a natural feel, it would be greatly appreciated


 
Hello, 

My name is Steve Taylor and I am with Raw Talent. We can certainly help you out with what you need. You can visit our site at Raw Talent, Inc. :: Fashion Lab and Apparel Manufacturer and please call or email me anytime and I can talk with you about the process and make sure that you are taken care of. My email is [email protected] and my direct line is 678 691 1085.

Hope you are doing well.

Sincerely,


----------

